# Any Animated Star Wars fans? Clone Wars / Rebels / Bad Batch?



## LoreFreak (Jun 16, 2021)

One of the creative minds behind these shows is a huge Tolkien fan, a lot of references to Lord of the Rings, among others.

The Bad Batch is streaming now on Disney+ and it is mind blowing!


----------



## Miguel (Jun 16, 2021)

I only like the Ewoks.


----------



## ulfang (Jun 17, 2021)

im a big fan of all star wars particualy CW


----------



## LoreFreak (Jun 17, 2021)




----------

